# Aviary Help Required



## kirstie1978 (Jun 3, 2010)

HI everyone! I've just joined as i was wondering about an aviary I'm planning to build. I have an Eclectus parrot at the moment, and as my shifts are now 13 hours long, she is starting to suffer a bit with loneliness, and although no substitue, i thought birds was a second best option to a human! I had considered giving her up, but could not bear to be parted from her, and due to a medical condition she has, i would rather not have someone else look after her as she adores me and my cat and partner as is the reverse. 

So in any case we decided on an aviary to keep her company rather than introduce a new bird(s) into the house so as to prevent jealousy and so on i thought an outdoor aviary would give her entertainment. It will be by the conservatory doors she can look out of and so should be clearly visible to her. 

The plans appear to be getting larger by the minute! I have been trying to research selections of birds, but to no great avail. I love the parrotlets so was thinking of going along that route. As it stands the birds i would like in there are celestials, rosa bourkes, lineolated parokeets, love birds and cockatiels and perhaps a smaller ones such as finches. I was wondering what people thought of that as a selection.

Any advice would be greatly received, 

Thanks

K


----------



## poohdog (May 16, 2010)

Can't help you on a mix of hookbills living together.I have conures but they are house birds.
One pair of bourkes are in the aviary with my finches...very gentle birds.Some others species are not suitable to mix with finches.

With regard to a mixture of hookbills...if no-one on here can help, try asking your question on this link.Mostly hookbill keepers on there.

BirdBoard.Com - Parrot Message Board & Pet Bird Owner Forums


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

I wouldn't put finches with love birds they will end up legless.


----------



## kirstie1978 (Jun 3, 2010)

Thanks for the advice, think putting together a mix of what i would like might prove difficult ( does anyone know of a compatibility site or something where i can see what can go with what?!! 

Thanks!
K


----------



## kirstie1978 (Jun 3, 2010)

OK...

We have decided on some bourkes, turquoisines, splendids, cockatiels and possibly some other parakeets such as red rumps or kakarikis depending on how things go. The aviary has ended up even larger than anticipated! The lineolated may arrive in the collection, but alot will depend on housing etc for the winter as i know they are susceptible to the cold.... 

Any further comments or advice would be great! thanks 

K


----------

